# Thinning hair on face??



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

My almost 4 month old blue female looks like the fur on her face in thinning, I can see the skin below at a lot of different angles. She doesn't scratch at all, it doesn't seem to bother her, her blue fawn brother doesn't seem to have any issues... We are up for their third booster shots soon so ill ask the vet then, but since it isn't bothering her I don't see the rush in getting her there immediately, so I was looking for any advice from you guys??? Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures to explain/show what I'm talking about




































Could it be her losing some "puppy fur" in place for her adult fur??vi know some breeds tend to have that happen, I haven't heard of that with pits though?? I'm sorry if I sounds ignorant.. I tried to look for a thread on this, but the ones I could fine talked and itching symptoms, and bumps on there chest... She doesn't have any of that though?? Could allergies still be the cause? They eat Authority brand food, they have been on it since we brought them home at 7.5 weeks http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792729&lmdn=Life+Stage&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Thinning fur around the eyes is usually indicative of Demodex. With a localized onset like that, I would just add salmon oil or missing link (or both) and make sure she was on a high quality food to boost her immune system.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with the above, looks like demodex mange.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Could also be allergies the high quality kibbles should help figure that out as well. What do you use for heartworm protection? I like revolution. My boy has hair loss, itchy, signs of mange but test skin scrapings revealed nothing and would come back normal (which is common since it has flare up it can be missed) when my boy started on revolution it also treats small parasites like mange.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for your input!! I'm going to try the salmon oil or missing link... Now is that the same basic thing as fish oil?? As for their heartworm meds... Last month we got a free sample so when we go back in the next couple of weeks we will talk to the vet about that... Sounds like a lot of people like the all in one?? Tri something? I remember reading a thread on it but don't remember the name.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Trifexis is what I see a lot of people using. My in-laws swear by it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Trifexis is what I see a lot of people using. My in-laws swear by it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Yes that's what I was thinking of! Thanks... Hopefully my vet carries it

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if that one is specifically for mange or not. Revolution doesn't have tick protection.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey all! Just wanted to update you guys in case anyone was wondering, we went to the vet yesterday, actually to get their rabies and booster, so I asked the vet what he though. He took a skin scrap and it actually did come back as demodectic mange (demodex) he said that it could be localized but since she has a spot on her neck that had scabbed and we were 100% on if it was from the manage or from playing with Gage, the vet decided to go ahead with Ivermectin for 30 days at .35cc and see if that clears it up... Have anyone used this or had demodex? Just wondering how it worked for anyone or the outcome from using it.. Thanks  Otherwise they both had a clean bill of health, and the look I gave the vet when the told me they weight 40(Gage) and 35(Autumn) pounds would have been hilarious to see since they were both 20 pounds month ago!








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have used it with great success  keep us posted!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup I know a few people who have. Some are against but I think it's a great start to getting your pup healthier. And great catch!! Some don't notice til dogs are much older , like me and my vet, and my poor boy has scaring on his shoulder and forehead from it.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Kora (Aug 16, 2012)

We're dealing with Demodex in a lab/shepherd pup from Ohio we pulled from a hoarding case with over 150 dogs back in September. They all had it, so we figured she would get it sooner or later. I raised her from 2 weeks old so I feel pretty bad for the poor thing.

We caught it early too (just some fur thinning and redness), but because its genetic and because of her horrible past and bad inbreeding its hit her hard. Even with the high quality food and immune boosters she just didn't really have a chance to get the immunity as new born. 
She's on Ivermectin for 40 days along with eye ointments and some soothing baths at home to calm her skin. Just keep your pup healthy and the immune system boosted. I doubt your pup with get as bad as this one, but its always good to see these things to prepare yourself.

Before Demodex when we first noticed redness around the eyes.









And just this morning, five days into treatment. (You'll have to click to see the picture, I didn't want to subject anyone to seeing it if they didn't want to.) Believe it or not its actually starting to look better. With her, our vet said it would get worse before it gets better.
http://i614.photobucket.com/albums/tt224/p_i_m2009/BeFunky_SANY0136_zps5e98f1e5.jpg

Good luck!


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow Kora I feel so bad for the poor pup  that has to be painful!! We saw two of their litter mates who are both blue as well and their coats were BEAUTIFUL so I figured there had to be something wrong.. I'm glad we caught it though and hopefully the next month things will turn around and get will get her think beautiful coat back!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That should clear it up and I missed this thread when you posted it but yes that looked like classic demodex! It starts around the eyes and muzzle. It's an immune system problem so make sure you spread out your vaccines. Don't give more than one vaccine every 3-4 weeks. For example a lot of vets will give parvo combo with rabies and maybe bordetella. That will lower the immune system and could cause an outbreak of demodex. That is the common on for younger dogs is multiple vaccines. It also can be hereditary, the weaker immune system and the mites take over. Your vet gave you the right treatment since it is only on her muzzle, should clear up in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> That should clear it up and I missed this thread when you posted it but yes that looked like classic demodex! It starts around the eyes and muzzle. It's an immune system problem so make sure you spread out your vaccines. Don't give more than one vaccine every 3-4 weeks. For example a lot of vets will give parvo combo with rabies and maybe bordetella. That will lower the immune system and could cause an outbreak of demodex. That is the common on for younger dogs is multiple vaccines. It also can be hereditary, the weaker immune system and the mites take over. Your vet gave you the right treatment since it is only on her muzzle, should clear up in 4 weeks or so.


Thank you very much! I am hoping she can get bad to her normal thick coat as soon as possible  I thought that to have manage the dog would need to itch all the time which Autumn rarely does and when she does it's at her collar not anywhere else... I've also never had a dog with it so I never knew what to really look for. I'm just glad we were able to catch it before it got bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone! So I was looking for more information or suggestions before I jump back to the vet... autumn seems to be getting better in the face, but behind her ear is had a big scab when we went to the vet, it still hasn't cleared up because she keeps scratching at it... My fear though is now it looks like these red bumps are spreading from it that weren't there before.






this is what it looked like about a week ago.. I was trying to keep it covered with some gauze and pet tape but the location is really hard to keep covered because it won't stay close enough to her ear... But it was starting to clear up, but after a couple times of holding her down to get it wrapped I gave up and not it has exploded to this












I have been faithfully giving her the mess like the vet said and I even started salmon oil... I'm getting worried that this is part of the manage and is getting horrible. I don't want her to be in pain... HELP!?!?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

She may have an ear infection.
What do you feed her? You should look into immune boosters since she is taking harsh chemicals and Demodex flares up when the immune system is not working at it's best.
Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother, bovine colostrum, something along those lines might help. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Autumn-n-Gage (Nov 28, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> She may have an ear infection.
> What do you feed her? You should look into immune boosters since she is taking harsh chemicals and Demodex flares up when the immune system is not working at it's best.
> Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother, bovine colostrum, something along those lines might help. Just a few suggestions.


She gets feed Authority, would an ear infection show on the outside of her ear like that? I am giving her salmon oil, I will start the vinegar too...what is bovine colostrum? I've never heard of that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ear infection would cause her to scratch the ear and make open sores like that.
My suggestion would be to find a grain free kibble probably a chicken free one too. Ear infections pop up regualarly when there is a food allergy. Ecko was getting them almost weekly for the first year we had him. We switched his kibble and it gor better. He's so bad though I just transitioned him to PMR and now he only gets them whent he seasons change. Between the thinning fur and the ear scratching, I think it's a safe bet that he has food allergies.
Bovine Collostrum can be purchased in powder form and added as a suppliment. It's a little pricey, cheaper to buy online then in health food stores though.


----------

